# 4 or 5 day kidding marathon



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you ask my name I couldnt tell you but 6 does kidded over the last few?days...mostly uneventful thank God!
the Nubian quaded out again...3 simple unassisted breech (AAKK) andwe had to pull a dead 10lb buckling. All were full term. So I ask why...no changes of anything around here.
OneFF Boer had quads it took her a few days to get used to her new brood. 
Last yr Mys Lela was standing at the hay rack one minute & down to busines the next, no warning whatsover other than being bagged up for almost a month prior.
This yr same thing, I happened to look out and there she was delivering a big beautiful doeling. She looks like a little bulldog. 
Right now we are looking at I think 14 kids bring your money & a trailer come May!! Most of this crop has to go we are plumb out of space!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you lost the 10lb kid..  wow that was good size....was the umbilical cord broke up close?

sounds like you've been real busy.14 kids :shocked: 
I know the feeling of being out of space... it doesn't take long at all.... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not sure, I'll have to ask dh for sure but the guys head was flopped back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kiddings!


----------

